# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Физики создали трехмерный плащ-невидимку

## Irina

*Физики создали технологию, которая позволяет делать невидимыми объекты в трехмерном пространстве.* До сих пор все подобные разработки "работали" только в двух измерениях. Новая работа опубликована в журнале Science. Коротко о ней пишет портал Physics World.

В своей работе ученые использовали метаматериалы - материалы, свойства которых, в первую очередь, зависят от структуры, а не от химического состава. Метаматериалы способны искажать пути попадающих на них лучей света таким образом, что наблюдатель, которого достигают отраженные лучи, видит не реальную картину, а некую иллюзию.

Авторы новой работы, в число которых входит один из главных специалистов по невидимости Джон Пендри, научились делать невидимым объект, находящийся под слоем метаматериала (в качестве аналогии можно привести мяч, спрятанный под ковром). Пластинка из метаматериала была сделана из тонких кремниевых слоев, уложенных друг на друга, между которыми находилась прослойка из полимера определенной структуры.

Метаматериал помещался на подложку из золота, на которой был сделан бугорок. "Ковер-невидимка" из метаматериала так изменял пути световых лучей, что наблюдатель не видел бугорка. Причем в отличие от предыдущих технологий, невидимость обеспечивалась во всех трех направлениях. Правда, размер бугорка, который ученым удалось замаскировать, составлял всего 30 на 10 на 1 микрометр. По словам авторов работы, теоретически, с помощью нового метода можно делать невидимыми и более крупные объекты, однако для этого придется затратить массу усилий на изготовление ковра-невидимки.

Еще одно ограничение новой работы - длина волны излучения. Пока физики смогли "приспособить" только инфракрасный диапазон. Однако, по их словам, точно так же можно маскировать объекты и для видимого света.

Теоретические основы создания невидимости были впервые предложены Джоном Пендри в 2006 году. С тех пор ученые смогли воплотить некоторые из теоретических концепций на практике (хотя большая часть работ по-прежнему теоретические). Недавно исследователи предложили использовать полученные наработки для защиты зданий от землетрясений.

----------


## vova230

В тридцатые годы 20 века в СССР проводились опыты по созданию самолета-невидимки. С этой целью самолет оклеили зеркалами и в полете он стал невидим с земли. Но звук мотора был слышен, а тогдашние ПВО ориентировались в основном на звук. Да и зеркала быстро царапались и теряли свои свойства отражать. Проект не получил дальнейшего распространения.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

Вообще-то уже есть плащи невидимке, я как-то по дискавери смотрел давным давно что такое уже есть и применяется и совершенствуется

----------


## Sanych

Я уже видел фотки с японского сайта. Довольно интересная вещь, только дорогу переходить в таком плаще стремновато

----------


## JAHolper



----------


## Роман

Так по сути, то не невидимки, как описывают фантасты. Человека все равно видно из под этой мантии. Но я уверен, в будущем будет именно так, как обещают нам ученые. Правда, не вижу в этих вещах ничего хорошего.

----------

